# Big fat YES



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

I have waited so long to post this, following 5 years of DIVF and too much heartache to mention, here we are today as official approved adopters!!! 

We got a unanimous yes at panel this morning, we have been matched with a baby blue 10 / 11 months old and we meet his foster carer tomorrow!!! 

We are so excited........off out for a meal and champagne tonight   so so so happy 

xx


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Amazing news! Yay!

When is matching panel? Xx


----------



## ForeverBlue (Oct 2, 2008)

Congratulations xx


----------



## Dawn7 (Sep 10, 2013)

Fab news, so excited for you, after some of the issues u had with emotion lol

Enjoy ur night u deserve it! xxx


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Wooooohooooooo fantastic news sunflower and good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

fab news for you well done xx


----------



## mummy2blossom (Feb 21, 2013)

Many congratulations sunflower! xXx


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Congratulations


----------



## lynsbee (Jun 21, 2013)

A MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS to you my lovely!!!!!!
I haven't been on here for a while and what a wonderful post to see first on here!
Having been along side you with some of your journey it's wonderful to see this and see you get your 'Happy ever after'
Gone are my days of being the DRing queen lol.
Big (((HUGS))) So so so so HAPPY for you xx


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Fab news congratulations!!


----------



## DRocks (Sep 13, 2013)

Big Fat


----------



## flickJ (Feb 9, 2012)

Sunflower  

So happy for you


----------



## evie1983 (Apr 9, 2012)

congrats hun I hope today has gone good for ya


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Congratulations Sunflower. Hope today went well. 

Skyblu.xxx


----------

